# albino leopard gecko baby for sale!!



## hannahdougal




----------



## hannahdougal

4weeks old. Shedding and eating well. Offers


----------



## boblet

£15 where you live mate.


----------



## hannahdougal

sold already. Sorry, you can still have her sister though?


----------

